# Good day on the Fly



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I had the chance to enjoy some good conditions this week with the Fly rod while scouting West Bay.Ended up with 3 nice reds and one Water spout.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*reds*

That looks like a crack red! he's all lite up. good lookin fish Joe


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Check out that bruiser! That a baby skiff


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

fatty!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Beeuutifulllllll


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*skiff*



SaltMan said:


> Check out that bruiser! That a baby skiff


It is an old Beavertail Osprey.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

whoop! whoop!

Caught this one during 4th of July Weekend in Rockport off of my Beavertail!!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Xplorin08 said:


> whoop! whoop!
> 
> Caught this one during 4th of July Weekend in Rockport off of my Beavertail!!


CHUNCKY ! 
Beavertails can find those Reds.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shoulders on that fish! It seems like the largest reds are in the Galveston system from what I've seen and done. Closer to Louisiana I guess?


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice fatty we couldn't pay a fish to break 20" yesterday but I ain't complaining.


----------

